# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  الغذاء قبل الدواء - ماذا تأكل قبل النوم؟

## salihmob

إذا  كنت تشعر بالجوع قبل الخلود الى النوم على رغم تناول العشاء، لا تحاول  الاستسلام للكرى قبل أن تُسكت نداء الجوع، فهو قد يعطل النوم، أو قد يجعلك  تستيقظ لاحقاً حتى ولو نمت نوماً عميقاً. فما هي الأغذية المفضلة قبل النوم لتلافي الجوع في الليل؟ من  الضروري جداً أن يقع الاختيار على الأطعمة المناسبة التي تسمح بتأمين نوم  مريح، وتجنب تلك التي تسبب عسراً في الهضم، مثل المقالي، واللحوم، والأجبان  الكاملة الدسم، والكريما، لأنها تشكل عبئاً على جهاز الهضم بحيث تجعل  آكليها يمضون ليلة بيضاء لا محالة. أما في شأن الأغذية المفضلة التي تكبح  الجوع فهي: -  الأطعمة الغنية بالبروتينات، وهي تملك مؤشر شبع عالياً، لأنها تمكث في  المعدة فترة طويلة من أجل إتمام عملية الهضم. طبعاً، لا يغرب عن البال  اختيار تلك الأطعمة القليلة الدسم كاللحوم الحمراء الخالية من الدهون، وصدر  الدجاج، والسمك، والحليب الخالي الدسم، والأجبان القليلة الدسم وما  شابهها، فهي تكبح الشعور بالجوع خلال فترة النوم، وتعطي سعرات حرارية  قليلة. - البيض المسلوق، فهو قليل السعرات الحرارية، ويعطي شعوراً فورياً بالشبع نظراً الى غناه بالمواد البروتينية. -  الشوفان، وهو أيضاً يملك مؤشر شبع عالياً لأنه غني بالألياف الغذائية التي  تُهضم ببطء، وبالتالي تؤخر الإحساس بالجوع. عدا هذا، فإن الشوفان يحتوي  على كمية من هورمون الميلاتونين الذي يعزز النوم. وغني عن التعريف ما  للشوفان من مزايا كثيرة مفيدة للصحة، فهو يخفض مستوى الكوليسترول السيئ،  ويحتوي على فيتاميات المجموعة ب خصوصاً الفيتامين ب6 المضاد للتوتر والقلق. -  البطاطا المسلوقة، فهي تعزز الشعور بالامتلاء وتبعد شبح الجوع. ويخطئ من  يستبدلها بالبطاطا المقلية، لأنها أقل إشباعاً من ضرّتها المسلوقة بعشرات  المرات. -  المكسرات، وتحتوي على كمية ممتازة من الألياف الغذائية والدهون وعلى  القليل من النشويات، وهذه كلها تعمل منفردة أو مجتمعة على تأخير الشعور  بالجوع لأطول فترة ممكنة. وإلى جانب ذلك، تحتوي المكسرات على هورمون النوم  وعلى الحامض الأميني «التريتوفان» اللذين يساعدان على الاسترخاء والنوم. -  التفاح، وهو يتربع على عرش الفواكه التي تعطي شعوراً بالامتلاء من دون مد  الجسم بسعرات حرارية كثيرة. فإذا شعرت بالجوع قبيل الخلود إلى النوم، عليك  بتفاحة غنية بألياف البكتين التي تدفع إلى الشبع في فترة وجيزة ولمدة طويلة  نسبياً. -  بعض الخضروات مثل البازلاء والفاصولياء، فهي تحتوي على كمية عالية من  الألياف الغذائية التي تبطّئ من عملية الهضم وتطيل من أمد الشبع. تبقى  نقطتان في غاية الأهمية، الأولى هي خوف بعضهم من حصول زيادة في الوزن في  حال تناول الطعام قبل النوم لاعتقاده بأن هذا غير صحي أو أن السعرات  الحرارية تُخزّن ولا تحرق، وهذه فكرة خاطئة. وفي هذا الإطار، كشفت التحريات  العلمية أن السعرات الحرارية التي يكتسبها الشخص على مدار 24 ساعة هي  المهم في قضية الوزن، فحبذا لو تم الأخذ في الاعتبار السعرات الحرارية التي  تستهلك قبل النوم بحيث تكون جزءاً لا يتجزأ من الطاقة الكلية اليومية،  وبهذا لا خوف من زيادة الوزن ولا من يحزنون. أما  النقطة الثانية، فهي الحذر من الأطعمة السريعة الامتصاص كالحلويات التي  تهضم بسرعة البرق وتنادي الشعور بالجوع على عجل، ما يجعل اليقظة من النوم  في عز الليل أمراً لا مفر منه.

----------


## max_11

النصائح القيمة
يعطيك العافية

----------

